# List of issues in australia from 2013-2014



## ahoyman69

any issues in australia from 2013-2014. could you list them thanks.


----------



## per

ahoyman69 said:


> any issues in australia from 2013-2014. could you list them thanks.


457 visa holder. Is bonded labor and it depends on the mercy of employer.


----------

